# Signed The Paper This Am- The 230Rs Is Ours



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

We did it! The Outback is ours. It survived its' maiden journey from New Jersey well. We signed the papers and have the pick-up scheduled for Thursday. Will send pics when we have it home. The mod list has begun...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations. I'll know you're gonna love your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new 230!!! You are going to love it. Post up some pics when you take delivery of her









-CC


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback!! Looking forward to lots of photos!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats! And if you're like me when I get a new trailer, go out and spend a few thousand bucks putting some new stuff in it that your old trailer might not have needed.


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Dub said:


> Congrats! And if you're like me when I get a new trailer, go out and spend a few thousand bucks putting some new stuff in it that your old trailer might not have needed.


Already thinking that my dinnerware will not "go" with the "Fern" interior. Darn....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

